# Control Your Home From the Couch With WiSee



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

How often have you wished you could turn your lights off without moving an inch from your comfy couch?

Researchers at the University of Washington are working on making that a reality with a device that interprets your gestures to perform commands for various devices, like pausing music and movies, or turning the lights off.

The idea is similar to the one behind the Xbox Kinect but this device does not require close proximity in order to work, since Wi-Fi signals can travel through walls. The researchers call it WiSee.

Read More


----------

